# Dnp and temperature



## Uncle manny (Sep 14, 2020)

I’ve done some research and wanted to take a stab at dnp. From what I’ve read is that it raises body temp, I’m curious as to how much. They’re taking your temp at the gym now and they were doing it at my job before and mentioned they may start with it again. If dnp will raise my temp substantially( I think the flag is above 100) I’ll just have to postpone this run. Anybody have any experience with dnp and checking their temps ?


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2020)

My body temp never rises, your body keeps you cools by sweating. You feel hot but your actually body temp should t change much


----------



## Steamboat (Sep 14, 2020)

I ran the DNP and was getting daily temp checks for work and my temp never raised any red flags with the COVID guidelines, not to say that it couldn’t happen though


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok popped the first one today after breakfast. Any one have a specific time they like to dose?


----------



## Trump (Sep 15, 2020)

200mg or below all with breakfast any higher I split the dose half with breakfast half 12 hours later 



Uncle manny said:


> Ok popped the first one today after breakfast. Any one have a specific time they like to dose?


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 16, 2020)

The thermometer only will show a temperature rise if you are intoxicated from ingesting too much, in that scenario, covid and tests would be irrelevant problems.

You will feel hot but it will not be reflected in the body temperature, your body expels energy through the breath and the skin keeping the internal temperature at its stable levels.


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 3, 2022)

I've never had a time rise, ever.  Always before bed, rock solid sleep and you don't sweat through work clothes as bad, if you have that issue.


----------

